
Ask HN: What is up with California and HAM radios? - classicsnoot
There are a number of rumors circulating that the CA state government is no longer going to use the amateur radio community and is instead building a state funded repeater network. Is this true? If so, can anyone explain the benefit?
======
mikece
From what I heard, it's specifically CalFire that's terminating no-fee access
to HAM repeaters on mountain tops. I'm sure Verizon and ATT love this.
Personally, I hope this spurs interest and activity on the 40m and 80m bands.

------
brudgers
Try,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210361)

